# Große Bilder einscannen



## restfulsilence (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Kalender von dem ich gerne ein paar Motive einscannen möchte. Allerdings ist der Kalender A2 oder sogar A1.
Da liegt natürlich der Gedanke nah, den Kalender in mehreren Teilen einzuscannen und anschließend die Teile zusammen zu fügen. Allerdings beginnt da mein Problem.
Ich scanne die Bilder mit gleichen einstellungen ein und lege sie auch ordentlich auf den Scanner, jedoch haben die Bilder eine Unterschiedliche Helligkeit und auch die einzelnen Teile passen nicht ordnungsgemäß übereinander (siehe Anhang). 

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps parat auf was man möglichst achten sollte und wie man vielleicht manche Sachen nach retuschieren kann und wenn mit welchen Werkzeugen (besitze Photoshop)

Falls noch fragen sind, einfach fragen. 

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Dark_Fighter (26. Dezember 2004)

Also da wo es dunkler ist, dass liegt ja daran, dass das höher lag, weil der Rest aus dem Scanner geschaut hat. Jetzt musste halt die Stlle wo das dunkle Stück ist nochmal einscannen, aber so das es jetzt in der Mitte ist, dann auschneiden (der schwarze "rand" der da entsteht muss halt weg) und dann als neue Ebene auf das alte Bild legen.


----------



## restfulsilence (26. Dezember 2004)

So, ich habs mal versucht. Hat auch schon etwas besser geklappt. Dazu hab ich noch das Helligkeitstool von Photoshop eingesetzt, was auch nochmal etwas dazubeigetragen hat.

Es siehts zwar auch schon ganz ok aus, allerdings passen die Linien nicht übereinander (siehe Anhang), was doch eigentlich nicht sein kann, oder? Woran könnte das liegen?

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## magoo (26. Dezember 2004)

Na das sieht doch schon ziemlich gut aus


----------



## PabloT (27. Dezember 2004)

Das kannst du ja noch mit dem Transformierungswerkzeug (Strg + T) ändern. Etwas fingerspitzengefühl gehört jedoch dazu.


----------



## restfulsilence (27. Dezember 2004)

Also irgendwie klappt das nicht so ganz. Hab zwar jetzt ein einigermaßen gutes Bild, aber irgendwie passen die Bilder nie richtig zusammen! 
Man siehe beim Bild im Anhang z.B. die Katze oder auch andere viele stellen! 

Bild 

Ich hab zwar keine Automatische Belichtung an, aber trotzdem sieht jedes eingescannte Bild anders aus. D.h. die Helligkeit ist unterschiedlich und ich bekomme sie auch nicht immer mit dem Helligkeitswerkzeug wieder gleichmäßig hin.

Ich habs jetzt bei diesem Bild mal so versucht das ich das Bild auf den Boden gelegt dann beim Scanner die klappe abgemacht und diesen dann verkehrtrum auf das Bild gelegt habe.

cu


----------



## GRUBER (27. Dezember 2004)

hmm kommt immer noch nicht gut genug für dich oder? Ich seh schon was du meinst. Oben rechts sieht man es schon sehr deutlich und bei der Katze in der Mitte auch. Also das mit der Helligkeit ist gar nicht soooooo auffallend, aber dass das nich immer so 100 % zusammenpasst fällt wenns groß ist doch schon auf. Aber die Kollegen haben es davor ja schon beschrieben und so klappts auch. Musste eben versuchen obs nich noch besser geht, ist zwar etwas Fummelarbeit, aber so ist das eben das Ergebnis wird aber dann umso besser sein.

du könntest wenn dich die Helligkeit so sehr stört einfach mit dem Auswahltool den Bereich markieren und BILD --> ANPASSEN --> Helligkeit/Kontrast. Dann wird nur der eine Bereich verändert.

MfG

GRUBER


----------



## holzoepfael (27. Dezember 2004)

Was hast du den für eine Photoshop Version? In der CS Version gibts unter Datei-> Automatisieren -> Photomerge oder so. Ist eigentlich für Panoramabilder gedacht, aber das sollte hier eigentlich auch gehen oder?
(Sonst gibt mir mal die einzelnen Bilder, vielleicht kann ich das gleich mal ausprobieren...)

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## restfulsilence (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab die Version 7.0.
Ausserdem hab ich es schon versucht mit den Tipps die mir hier gegeben wurden, leider ohne Erfolg. 

Gibt es eigentlich Scanner, die keine Einbuchtung zur Scannplatte haben, sodass keine Wölbung entsteht, wenn man ein Bild drauf legt!?

Ich hab momentan auch alle Bilder gelöscht weil sie eben nicht zusammengepasst habe. 

EDIT: Auf ein neues (siehe Anhang)! 
Und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

cu


----------

